# ISO help finding model number on my Ultegra 9spd rear hub



## e_identity (Apr 16, 2007)

I purchased my wheels used a year ago, so I don't know much about their history. They are Shimano Ultegra and have a 9spd rear cluster. I'd like to find the model number. Where on the hub should I look. I have the tools to remove to cluster if that helps. I searched generally online, at Shimano's website, and in this forum b/f posting. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

FH-6500
that is the code for 9spd Ultegra rear hubs


----------

